
Georgia Tech to Dismantle Pervasive Cyberattacks in 10 Seconds or Less - Lind5
http://www.news.gatech.edu/2016/05/03/georgia-tech-dismantle-pervasive-cyberattacks-10-seconds-or-less
======
greenleafjacob
The problem description [1] seems to leave open the question of whether they
are talking about Level 4, Level 7 or both types of DDoS attacks.

> First deliverables are expected in approximately 18 months

Hell of a sprint cycle.

